# Deamon prince vs Greater Deamon



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

This is something that has confused me for a while, is a deamon prince just someone who has ascended to deamon hood, so they are just another deamon, or are they more powerful or does that depend on the deamon, and are Greater Deamons more powerful? And what are greater deamons. The wiki just confused me even further.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It depends on the amount of gifts they achieved from their Gods. Essentially they both have to gain favor. I would say, that generally you'll see a Greater Daemon being a bit more powerful than a Daemon Prince. But it depends how long they have been around.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Daemon Princes were once mortals, ascended to daemonhood.

Greater Daemons are powerful daemons created by a Chaos God.

Generally speaking Greater Daemons are more powerful (although there are exceptions).


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

So a Deamon Primarch or a very old very powerful deamon prince would be able to rival a greater deamon? And you can't 'become' a greater deamon, you are made one?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> So a Deamon Primarch or a very old very powerful deamon prince would be able to rival a greater deamon? And you can't 'become' a greater deamon, you are made one?


A greater daemon is made by one of the gods to be one of his generals so to speak. They are given great power and influence right from the get go. 

A daemon prince as CotE said is a mortal who has earned immortality. Even so, they are still viewed as mere servants and so a greater will hold power over them in most cases. 

In the case of the daemon primarchs, they are given a great deal of leeway and influence, but I am pretty sure there are still daemons above them in the heirarchy.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Spot on so far people, comments that I can totally agree with. Normally stumbling in on to a topic like this reads like daemon-primarch lovefest but there are many greater daemons that lord it too. Daemons like An'ggrath or Zarakynel don't sit at the right hand of their respective god without the ability to back up their position...


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It's also worth saying that a lot of Daemons don't like or respect the Daemon Princes at all. They see them as unpure.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I remember a book called Dead Sky Black Sun, and in this book had this very scenario of a DP having a vendetta against a BT. The DP Was bested by the BT the first time, and bound to Daemon Engine Train run by the Slaughter Man (A huge IW character). When it broke free of its curse it possessed the Slaughter Man and went after the BT. The BT was weaken at this point and was getting the beat down, in the end though the BT powerful armore walks up (it shows up from a warp rift) and becomes one with the BT. After that the DP didnt stand a chance.


Then you have Angron who runs a posse of BTs like its no big deal.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> I remember a book called Dead Sky Black Sun, and in this book had this very scenario of a DP having a vendetta against a BT. The DP Was bested by the BT the first time, and bound to Daemon Engine Train run by the Slaughter Man (A huge IW character). When it broke free of its curse it possessed the Slaughter Man and went after the (I belive) the name of the BT. The BT was weaken at this point and was getting the beat down, in the end though the BT powerful armore walks up (it shows up from a warp rift) and becomes one with the BT. After that the DP didnt stand a chance.
> 
> 
> Then you have Angron who runs a posse of BTs like its no big deal.


What do you mean by 'BT', its coming up with 'Black Templar'.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Bloodthirster, BT.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Although, doesn't it say that the Deamon Princes are like the Lieutenant's of the Daemons?

I know that Greater Daemons are essentially very large and powerful splinters of their patron, but I'm not sure if that makes them higher/lower in 'rank' than Daemon Princes?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> I know that Greater Daemons are essentially very large and powerful splinters of their patron, but I'm not sure if that makes them higher/lower in 'rank' than Daemon Princes?


Power (which leads to favour, which determines the ranking).

On topic, I think an analogy would be that Greater Daemons are the gods' flesh and blood while Daemon Princes are adopted children.


----------

